# Basics



## MJS (Jul 8, 2010)

Basics....something that are very important in every art.  IMO, without solid basics, everything else will most likely suck.  Many times, when running thru drills, I'll see people performing very sloppy, almost as if they're in a rush.  However by doing this, they're missing out on quite a bit.

So, my question is, how much focus does everyone put into the drilling of basics, during class?


----------



## dosk3n (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree basics are the most important part in all styles. However it is also the hardest thing to train. Not because it is hard but because general thoughts these days are on quick answers. Its societies view on every thing. Fast cars, fast food, fast relationships. People are brought up like this so weather you realise or not most the time you are just thinking of getting to the next stage and the idea of going back to the besics can seem daunting. That its self can be a challenge. 

In the same way this can be where the pros and cons of a grading system come in to play. If there is a grading system you may wish to run before you can walk but if there is no grading system you can feel safe staying with the basics but you may not have ambition to move forward.

2 sides of a coin I guess.


----------



## MJS (Jul 9, 2010)

dosk3n said:


> I agree basics are the most important part in all styles. However it is also the hardest thing to train. Not because it is hard but because general thoughts these days are on quick answers. Its societies view on every thing. Fast cars, fast food, fast relationships. People are brought up like this so weather you realise or not most the time you are just thinking of getting to the next stage and the idea of going back to the besics can seem daunting. That its self can be a challenge.
> 
> In the same way this can be where the pros and cons of a grading system come in to play. If there is a grading system you may wish to run before you can walk but if there is no grading system you can feel safe staying with the basics but you may not have ambition to move forward.
> 
> 2 sides of a coin I guess.


 
My org. has a ranking/grading system.  You're right though...people are in too much of a rush.  This is why you see so many schools with 8yr old black belts.  Not talking about Arnis here, but other arts, in which the $$ outweighs the value of quality.  God forbid you dont kiss someones ***, and promote their kid, even though the kid sucks major ***, the parents will leave.  I say, go.  Of course, that may be hard, esp. if the school owner relies on the business for income, but that still doesnt mean you have to be a belt factory.  

Its funny because many times, during a class/seminar/camp, I'll be working with someone, or I'll see someone working next to me, and I'll see something wrong, make the necessary correction, and no sooner do I get done, they're right back to doing it wrong again.  

Slow down and do it right.  Doing it that way, IMO, will over time, force the body to naturally do it correct.


----------



## dosk3n (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah we have a grading system. Well we did and will have again shortly but due to issues had to stop for a period so I can see both sides.

I dont practice this art and train WC but again I agree to slow down and it does force the body into remembering the moves. When I first started and had to learn moving along hte center line and keeping hte elbow in it felt robotic and alien. Now it just feels normal.

Everyone should always go back to the begining.


----------



## teekin (Jul 22, 2010)

Basics. Well basics aren't flashy and won't impress the masses will they. And they are very very time consumming, need attention to detail, the humility to admit you are not great thus NEED to work on basics. For beginners this seems to be shamefull, they want to get on to the "tricks".

Funnily enough once you have the base to move on to the "Trix" you discover that the better your basics the easier the tricks are to pull off. You also realise that the tricks are just higher expressions of correct basics, but try to explain this to a begginer. You also develope a love of doing very very correct basics now knowing just how complex "correct" is.

This is what I see when I teach riding or retrain horses. It's universal across all Sports/Artistic endevores I think. 

Lori


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jul 23, 2010)

The basics are the most important. All the rest is just the icing on the cake. But without a quality cake, the icing doesn't make sense.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a number of drills that all center around fundamental basics.  These drills are actually rather fun to do so we get a lot of basic practic and still have a good time!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 23, 2010)

For me, seeing a true Master, GM performing the basics is a work of art.

Their precise execution, efficiency of motion, and accuracy inspires, convicts, and corrects sometimes within one movement or stroke. It's truly a humbling experience of which I woefully fall short.

But sharing the same sense of awe for me is seeing a white or yellow belt level student practicing the same basics with eagerness and persistence, so much so, you see their movements transform them before your very eyes as it reminds you of yourself as well.


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 5, 2010)

Basic Tips:

- Do 100 stationary #1 and #2 horizontal strikes ear to ear against a bag or a mirror.


----------

